# Does anyone understand my condition?



## BeUnique (May 12, 2012)

My name is Raquel, and I've experienced IBS for ten months now. My story is totally unbelievable! Mine started in September of 2011. I was living life normally, until this sickness occured. It started unawaringly, and when it kicked in it hit sharp like a punch. My first doctor visit was me going to the Urgent Clinic, of course they took blood and said the same thing my family doctor assumed, "I'm only having trapped gas." I ignored it for a month and a half because I was afraid of what the doctors might do or say, so I told my mom I was fine and I mentioned her to just forget about it in October. Once November hit, I couldn't ignore it any longer, I went to the ER and they took my pee and blood. I finally went to a gastrointerologist at Lebonheur Hospital in December and I got my abdominal scoped. I was then at that moment after the procedure diagnosed with gastritis, inflammation in the stomach. I stayed going back and fowards to the ER, pain in my stomach everymorning before school, diaherra, bloating and cramping. Medicines I took, didn't work, so I felt and knew that I was going into this depressing/devastating stage. I was mostly on acid reflux medicines and strong medicines for IBS, as in the ones you research for! It was annoying, and hard to be in class every morning suffering from pain and your stomach rolling and making loud noises in public. Once January came, I was still yet in despair. I cried hoping for release of pain, but there was pain every second I breathed. I even got a colonoscopy in March to see if my large intestines was ruined, but thank God it wasn't nothing major like cancer though my doctor did remove a precancerous polyp in my colon. I'm tired of taking medicines (various) and none of them work. Even though my condition is horrible, thank God it isn't worst as it could be. My whole Sophomore year of High School was ruined because of this condition. I had to stay at home on a lot of occasions. I was apprehensive about attending certain events with my friends because of my illness. Overall, these past few months have been major rough, I'm still blessed and thankful to be living. It is now May and everyday I ache, it's quite awkward, but relieving if I miss at least one day out of the week for no pain. It's hard adjusting to this, but its something I'm living with so I have to face matters.On to June, now that school is out, IBS is still hard to bare with. In this month I traveled two and a half hours from where I lived to search for answers. I swallowed a CP capsule that was a camera on the inside of my stomach taking up to 60,000 pics! The prep was kind of rough but I'm hoping it's worth the effort.It is now July! And I'm still waiting on the results for my stomach to come back. I'm quite anxious, and not scared of any to know what these results are going to be! I just felt as if my story was convenient and needed to be expressed thanks for your time of reading!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I'm tired of taking medicines (various) and none of them work.


None of them work on what symptoms? In other words what symptoms are you expecting which meds (can you give us the names of them?) to help with?What are your worst symptoms?? Give us the onset, frequency & duration of them. This way we can guide you better to what may help.


> It is now May and everyday I ache


Hon.. it's July. ????


----------



## BeUnique (May 12, 2012)

BQ said:


> None of them work on what symptoms? In other words what symptoms are you expecting which meds (can you give us the names of them?) to help with?What are your worst symptoms?? Give us the onset, frequency & duration of them. This way we can guide you better to what may help.Hon.. it's July. ????


I know it's July, I'm, very fond of that! This was suppose to been posted in May..


----------



## BeUnique (May 12, 2012)

BeUnique said:


> I know it's July, I'm, very fond of that! This was suppose to been posted in May..


I was on the highest of meds for IBS! Like the kinds you look for on the E-Net and get a response for.


----------



## BeUnique (May 12, 2012)

BeUnique said:


> I was on the highest of meds for IBS! Like the kinds you look for on the E-Net and get a response for.


Therefore, I continued my process up until July so nothing negative would have been commented!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

The names of the meds would help us so we don't suggest the same.Can you please tell us what your worst symptoms are??


----------



## echitt (Jul 9, 2012)

Do you know what kind of IBS you have? Is it IBS-D/C or both? If your IBS isn't responding to the "normal" IBS medications and its severe enough, have you considered talking to your GI about trying anti-depressants like Effexor or Amitriptyline? 95% of the body's serotonin is in the gut so people who have IBS can actually benefit from an anti-depressant. They help by inhibiting the neurons that control intestinal activity. I wasn't entirely comfortable with taking anti-depressants for my IBS because I already take medication for my depression and anxiety, but I was on a low dose of Amitriptyline for quite sometime and within 7 days, I saw a HUGE improvement. As amazing as the Amitriptyline was, it made my depression 10x worse so I had to stop it. Even though I felt like I was going insane, there was a definite improvement. My point is, if your IBS is bad enough and regular medications aren't working, ask your GI about anti-depressants. It might be worth it.If you try an anti-depressant and still don't see improvement (and depending on what kind of IBS you have), you could ask your GI about Lotronex or Lubiprostone. But those are heavy duty medications that (from what my GI told me) are usually prescribed to people with severe IBS that hasn't responded to treatment. However, Lotronex is usually a last resort medication that is strictly for women with severe IBS-D that doesn't respond to treatment. Lubiprostone is used to treat IBS-C for both men and women. Best of luck!


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

Before I can make any suggestions.. I have to know what your diet is?.. what do you eat every day? How is your general health? how is your life-style? what do you eat the most of? Food can sometimes be medicine....or poison. I have cured myself from horrible IBS with nutrition.. pill eases the IBS sometimes, but it is better to fine the cause..


----------

